# Designing a plumbing tool



## geolee0468 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Guys 
I'm currently looking to design a tool for plumbing, as I am based in Australia I'm not too sure on the usage of PVC piping or the common piping used for storm water on small to medium jobs on either a residential or commercial site. 
could anyone give me a approximate on the most commonly used pipe sizes in the US ?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

1/8" to 36"


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

The problem is-outside diameters will change with each manufacturer. This is especially variable with sewer pipe. 
But 1/2, 3/4, 1, 1.25, 1.5, 2, 3, 4, sometimes 5, 6, 8, 10, 12, 15 Good luck-Show us the finished product.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

PM the idea with proper sketches and I'll let you know if it's worth pursuing


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

geolee0468 said:


> Hi Guys
> I'm currently looking to design a tool for plumbing, as I am based in Australia I'm not too sure on the usage of PVC piping or the common piping used for storm water on small to medium jobs on either a residential or commercial site.
> could anyone give me a approximate on the most commonly used pipe sizes in the US ?


 personally I use an 8 inch pipe, some have bigger and some have smaller, many times its how you use it more than size...but I think your the biggest tool out there...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> 1/8" to 36"


36" is too big. I use 1/8" on most small jobs. I have no idea what that is in mm's.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This reminds me of another student thread not to long ago looking for help designing a plumbing tool....


----------



## Amra Fazlic (May 16, 2016)

I prefer 1/8" and 1/16" for smaller task.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Amra Fazlic said:


> I prefer 1/8" and 1/16" for smaller task.


maybe you prefer posting a proper intro??


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

We mostly use 1/8" or 1/4" hdpe fusion pipe on high pressure gas lines to the appliance before the regulator/vaporizer. I know hdpe and pvc aren't too similar as far as polymers go, does that pose a problem for your tool?


----------

